# Bana özür dilemesi lazım



## FlyingBird

İs it correct to say like that or should it be 'Benden *onun* özür dilemesi lazım' or it is not optional?


----------



## Gemmenita

In this place (after Benden)  not much used, but in some cases this way is correct:

Onun, benden özür dilemesi lazım! (To emphasize)


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> In this place (after Bana)  not much used, but in some cases this way is correct:
> 
> Onun, bana özür dilemesi lazım! (To emphasize)


And it is possible to say without 'onun' just* 'benden özür dilemesi lazım'* or it would be wrong?


----------



## Stranger_

Could you guys translate the original sentence? → "Bana özür dilemesi lazım".


----------



## FlyingBird

Stranger_ said:


> Could you guys translate the original sentence? → "Benden özür dilemesi lazım".


Well i wrotted it so i will answer you.


okay here is the correct explanation now 

özür dilemek=to wish apology

özür dileme*m=**my *apology wishing
özür dileme*n*=*your *apology wishing
özür dileme*si=his/her* apology wishing
özür dileme*miz=our* apology wishing
özür dileme*niz=your (plural) *apology wishing
özür dileme*leri=their *apology wishing

now it is the same as:

ARABA=CAR

Araba*m=my *car
Araba*n=your *car
Araba*sı=his/her *car
Araba*mız*=*our* car
Araba*nız*=*your (plural)* car
Araba*sı*=*their* car


Ben=me
Benden=from me
özür=apology
dilemek=to wish
lazım=needed

So literally it would mean (his/her apology wishing is needed to me)


Please any native speaker can tell me if my explanation is good?


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> And it is possible to say without 'onun' just* 'benden özür dilemesi lazım'* or it would be wrong?



Aslında, *'benden özür dilemesi lazım'* is the best and the most correct and common form. With "onun" inside the sentence, it would be "pleonasm".


----------



## Esoppe

FlyingBird said:


> So literally it would mean (his/her apologize is needed to me)
> 
> 
> Please any native speaker can tell me if my explanation is good?



Yep, good explanation. The English part is a bit lacking though; it should be "his/her apologizing", "my apologizing" etc. Apologize is a verb, apologizing is its gerund form. "Apologize" corresponds to "özür dile", the no-suffix form of the verb. While "apologizing" corresponds to "özür dileme", the verb-like noun form.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Well i wrotted it so i will answer you.
> 
> 
> özür dilemek=to apologize
> 
> özür dileme*m=**my* apologize
> özür dileme*n*=*your* apologize
> özür dileme*si=his/her* apologize
> özür dileme*miz=our* apologize
> özür dileme*niz=your (plural) *apologize
> özür dileme*leri=their *apologize
> 
> now it is the same as:
> 
> ARABA=CAR
> 
> Araba*m=my *car
> Araba*n=your *car
> Araba*sı=his/her *car
> Araba*mız*=*our* car
> Araba*nız*=*your (plural)* car
> Araba*sı*=*their* car
> 
> 
> Ben=me
> Ban*a=to *me
> özür dilemesi=his/her apologize
> lazım=needed
> 
> So literally it would mean (his/her apologize is needed to me)
> 
> 
> Please any native speaker can tell me if my explanation is good?



Very good and perfect FlyingBird, but just some explanations about what you said:

1. The fact that you gave examples for "iyelik eki" (possessifs) is very good and correct, but just a little difference between " özür *dileme*m" and "*araba*m":
"dileme" is the root of the verb taken as a noun, so it would be better to translate as: "My apologizing", "the fact that I apologize" or rather "my apology" (considering whole as a noun, so it's better to translate with the noun of the verb "apologize" which is "apoloyg". But since "araba" is already a noun, you can say easily: my car.

2. lazım=needed but not every where, specially here means rather "must", so the translation is : He/She must apologize to me.

But in other cases, like: " Bana yardım/bir sözlük/... lazım, it means "need" =  I need help/a dictionary/...

p.s. Merhaba Esoppe! Seems we where typing at the same time , but you where some seconds before me, so I didn't see your explanations!


----------



## Stranger_

Thank you all. 

So, are these sentences correct:
- Should he apologize to me? → Bana özür dilemesi lazım mı?
- Yes, he should. → Evet, lazım.


----------



## Gemmenita

(just not "bana" but "benden")


----------



## FlyingBird

okay so if i understood good

'gitme'  mean 'going' but also it can mean 'don't go'?

while 'gitmek' mean 'to go'

right?


----------



## Gemmenita

"gitme"  is the same as "dileme" that I explained above: You can't use "gitme" (as the root of the verb) alone, let alone compare with "gitme" meaning "don't go". 

You should use the first "gitme" in:

-Benim gitmem lazım.

-O gitmeyince, şuradan şuraya kıpırdamam.

But "Gitme!" alone means : Don't go!


----------



## Black4blue

Hey guys, it must be *Benden özür dilemesi lazım*. Not *bana.*


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Hey guys, it must be *Benden özür dilemesi lazım*. Not *bana.*


Can you tell me why it should be 'benden' and not 'bana'.Anyone else can confirm that 'benden' is correct?


----------



## spiraxo

Hi FlyingBird,


FlyingBird said:


> Can you tell me why it should be 'benden' and not 'bana'.Anyone else can confirm that 'benden' is correct?



apology.  an oral or written expression of regret
apologize.  to express or make an apology


(birin*den*) özür dilemek.  to ask for forgiveness (*from* someone)
 From TDK
özür dilemek
1. özrünü ileri sürerek bir işi yapmayı istememek, bir işten bağışlanmasını istemek
_"Onları, ayakta bekleyenleri görünce özür diledi." - N. Araz_
2. yaptığı bir yanlıştan ötürü bağışlanmasını istemek
_"Karyolasına ilişti, odası için özür dileyip dilememeyi düşündü." - P. Safa_

Hope It helps.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi Stranger_,


Stranger_ said:


> ...
> So, are these sentences correct:
> - Should he apologize to me? → Bana özür dilemesi lazım mı?
> - Yes, he should. → Evet, lazım.


----------



## FlyingBird

spiraxo said:


> Hi FlyingBird,
> 
> 
> apology.  an oral or written expression of regret
> apologize.  to express or make an apology
> 
> 
> (birin*den*) özür dilemek.  to ask for forgiveness (*from* someone)
> From TDK
> özür dilemek
> 1. özrünü ileri sürerek bir işi yapmayı istememek, bir işten bağışlanmasını istemek
> _"Onları, ayakta bekleyenleri görünce özür diledi." - N. Araz_
> 2. yaptığı bir yanlıştan ötürü bağışlanmasını istemek
> _"Karyolasına ilişti, odası için özür dileyip dilememeyi düşündü." - P. Safa_
> 
> Hope It helps.


Sorry but don't understand this as my turkish not good enough


----------



## FlyingBird

spiraxo said:


> Hi Stranger_,


İ don't understand why are you saying it is incorrect when 'Chaton.Merchande' and 'Esoppe' already said it's correct.

Now i don't know to who should i bealive.very confused now 
Please i need only serious answers


----------



## spiraxo

Özür dilemek means _to ask for forgiveness from someone_. When we ask something from someone, the suffix becomes –den/dan, not –e/a.

Or you can accept  "-den/dan özür dilemek" as an idiom. I did a search in search engines and collected following sentences.

Sevgilim*den* _özür diledim_ ama sen ne istediğini bilmiyorsun dedi.
Bu kitabı okuduktan sonra köpeklerim*den* _özür diledim_.
Rıdvan Dilmen ben*den* _özür_ diledi_.
_Fenerbahçeli Futbolcu Andre Santos: Hata Yaptım; Hocamız*dan* _Özür Diledim_.
Sergen Yalçın, "Derbide ortaya konan futboldan ve yaşanan  gerginlikten dolayı Galatasaray ve Fenerbahçe'nin futolseverler*den özür  dilemesi lazım*" dedi. 
Şimdi bunların çıkıp yaşananlar için biz*den özür dilemesi lazım*.
Hacıosmanoğlunun önce sadri şener*den özür dilemesi lazım*.
Halil Özer'in, Aykut Kocaman'*dan *ve ben*den özür dilemesi lazım*.


----------



## FlyingBird

spiraxo said:


> Özür dilemek means _to ask for forgiveness from someone_. When we ask something from someone, the suffix becomes –den/dan, not –e/a.
> 
> Or you can accept  "-den/dan özür dilemek" as an idiom. I did a search in search engines and collected following sentences.
> 
> Sevgilim*den* _özür diledim_ ama sen ne istediğini bilmiyorsun dedi.
> Bu kitabı okuduktan sonra köpeklerim*den* _özür diledim_.
> Rıdvan Dilmen ben*den* _özür_ diledi_.
> _Fenerbahçeli Futbolcu Andre Santos: Hata Yaptım; Hocamız*dan* _Özür Diledim_.
> Sergen Yalçın, "Derbide ortaya konan futboldan ve yaşanan  gerginlikten dolayı Galatasaray ve Fenerbahçe'nin futolseverler*den özür  dilemesi lazım*" dedi.
> Şimdi bunların çıkıp yaşananlar için biz*den özür dilemesi lazım*.
> Hacıosmanoğlunun önce sadri şener*den özür dilemesi lazım*.
> Halil Özer'in, Aykut Kocaman'*dan *ve ben*den özür dilemesi lazım*.


oh know i understand.İ thought 'özür dilemek' mean 'to apologize' but it mean 'to wish apology'

özür=apology
dilemek=to wish

Senden özür diliyorum. (i wish forgivness from you')

Okay know i understand.thx


----------



## FlyingBird

okay here is the correct explanation now 

özür dilemek=to wish forgivness

özür dileme*m=**my *apology wishing
özür dileme*n*=*your *apology wishing
özür dileme*si=his/her* apology wishing
özür dileme*miz=our* apology wishing
özür dileme*niz=your (plural) *apology wishing
özür dileme*leri=their *apology wishing

now it is the same as:

ARABA=CAR

Araba*m=my *car
Araba*n=your *car
Araba*sı=his/her *car
Araba*mız*=*our* car
Araba*nız*=*your (plural)* car
Araba*sı*=*their* car


Ben=me
Benden=from me
özür=apology
dilemek=to wish
lazım=needed

So literally 'benden özür dilemesi lazım' would mean (his/her apology wishing is needed from me)


----------



## Esoppe

Ah, sorry I did not pay attention to the "bana özür dilemesi" part. Indeed, it should be "benden özür dilemesi". Using bana is grammatically incorrect. I was a bit used to viewing özür dilemek as "saying sorry" (as opposed to asking for forgiveness), so I didn't notice.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> Can you tell me why it should be 'benden' and not 'bana'.Anyone else can confirm that 'benden' is correct?





FlyingBird said:


> İ don't understand why are you saying it is incorrect when 'Chaton.Merchande' and 'Esoppe' already said it's correct.
> 
> Now i don't know to who should i bealive.very confused now
> Please i need only serious answers



Yes, FlyingBird, "Benden" is correct not "Bana"!
As a matter of fact, neither me nor Esoppe said nothing about "Bana" or "benden": you know, since your question in post #1 was about the usage of "onun", me personnally, I was thinking deeply to "onun" and "dileme" (and answered by just copy and pasting the title of your thread) careless to other parts of your sentence: In fact the other parts of your sentence in post #1 was correct! (you have written "benden"), but this is the sentence in your title which is wrong and is written with "Bana" , .

I wonder why you wrote differently  the sentence in title of your thread and the one in your post #1, an act which ended in a confusion!!!!


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> I wonder why you wrote differently  the sentence in title of your thread and the one in your post #1, an act which ended in a confusion!!!!


No my first post was same as title but i made change after those guys said it is incorrect.However,if you guys not reading my posts and just copying it i will never learn turkish.We all learning on mistakes isn't it?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba FlyingBird,

I don't see in any post talking about "bana/benden", neither saw someone to tell you about their correctness, and it's natural because your question was not on that.
Anyway..., it happens sometimes, and I think it is indeed a simple _misunderstanding_!

BTW, "copy and past" is a common act in the forum, which saves our time, and I have seen such mistakes caused by copy/paste in many forums.

p.s. Your learning turkish is very appreciable but If you want to learn better, try to ask clearly on all your problems: if your problem was on "bana" too, it would be better to *bold* it too (to draw attentions). İyi şanslar!


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merhaba FlyingBird,
> 
> I don't see in any post talking about "bana/benden", neither saw someone to tell you about their correctness, and it's natural because your question was not on that.
> Anyway..., it happens sometimes, and I think it is indeed a simple _misunderstanding_!
> 
> BTW, "copy and past" is a common act in the forum, which saves our time, and I have seen such mistakes caused by copy/paste in many forums.
> 
> p.s. Your learning turkish is very appreciable but If you want to learn better, try to ask clearly on all your problems: if your problem was on "bana" too, it would be better to *bold* it too (to draw attentions). İyi şanslar!


ok,no problem


----------

